# Need some quotes on help redrawing from a business card



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I am very slow learning Corel Draw X3. I would like to get some quotes on how much someone would charge to do the redrawing from a business card just so I can get it to my cad cutter to make a sample for businesses close by to try to get their business. Would like someone in Kansas if possible, if not, atleast in USA.
I am still trying to learn, but I also don't want to pass up some business if someone gives me their business card to see what I can come up with.
Thanks for your time,
lindaschallenge


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It rather depends on how complicated the design is!
Post an image.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I will try to send a card sample,


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

scan it, and send it to a vector coversion service. these guys do great work VikingArts.com: Raster to Vector Conversion, and i know there is alot of others out there, very reasonable rates.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Forum member Advanced Artists has some good prices too Advanced Artist Services


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will check those places out while I try to send a sample of a card.
lindaschallenge


----------



## Alison Zuccaro (Feb 16, 2009)

Another one to try is ArtvarkExpress.com. reasonable prices and quick turn around.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

doesnt it make more since to keep it in the graphics area. the topic is about how to do something. i would never look for this in the referral area. some people like me when i started wouldnt even know what bitmap to vector conversion was. just my opnion, i know its your site


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The original poster is requesting quotes for work. The referrals section would be the place for that type of question.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

to bad you cant be in two places at one time. oh well, i guess it makes sense, i really didnt pay much attention to the quote part.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually I think some of us were waiting on a pic of the business card. I think pulling it out of the graphics section isnt going to benefit folks wanting to learn about raster to vector conversion. I understand what the OP requested in sort of a round about way...whats that saying "give a man a fish and they can eat for a day, teach a man to fish and they will eventually be able to do raster to vector conversions inhouse" err something like that.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Actually I think some of us were waiting on a pic of the business card. I think pulling it out of the graphics section isnt going to benefit folks wanting to learn about raster to vector conversion. I understand what the OP requested in sort of a round about way...whats that saying "give a man a fish and they can eat for a day, teach a man to fish and they will eventually be able to do raster to vector conversions inhouse" err something like that.


I think the quote is: " give a man a fish, he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll buy a stupid hat"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lindaschallenge said:


> I am very slow learning Corel Draw X3. I would like to get some quotes on how much someone would charge to do the redrawing from a business card just so I can get it to my cad cutter to make a sample for businesses close by to try to get their business. Would like someone in Kansas if possible, if not, atleast in USA.
> I am still trying to learn, but I also don't want to pass up some business if someone gives me their business card to see what I can come up with.
> Thanks for your time,
> lindaschallenge


You can get places like *VectorDoctor.com* and *ArtworkSource.com* to take your scan from a business card and convert it to a vector image for under $20


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I understand what the OP requested in sort of a round about way...whats that saying "give a man a fish and they can eat for a day, teach a man to fish and they will eventually be able to do raster to vector conversions inhouse" err something like that


The goal in general here is to "teach folks how to do things" instead of "doing it for them", but since this specific thread was about finding someone to "do it for them", the place for it is in the referrals area.

If Linda or someone wanted to start a new thread about "how to redraw a logo from a business card", that would be a _perfect _topic for the graphics area.

There _are_ some great threads that I found when searching for raster to vector using the search box at the top of the page. 

These would be a good start to the learning process of "how to" do it. Then, if someone had more questions, they could add on to these existing posts or start their own new thread that references what they learned in those other posts:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t76303.html


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t3846.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t42010.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t60853.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t43757.html

A few more resources here: vectorizing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, that is very reasonable, especially just advertising my hats and shirts, not even getting the account for sure. It is taking me too long and I get discusted because I can't get it figured out. Sooner or later it works out, then I come to another problem and start all over. Trial and error, I know that's how I will learn one way or the other, but I do not want to pass up a possible customer.
Thanks again, Linda


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lindaschallenge said:


> Thanks, that is very reasonable, especially just advertising my hats and shirts, not even getting the account for sure. It is taking me too long and I get discusted because I can't get it figured out. Sooner or later it works out, then I come to another problem and start all over. Trial and error, I know that's how I will learn one way or the other, but I do not want to pass up a possible customer.
> Thanks again, Linda


In case you want help learning how to do it, please feel free to start a new thread asking specifically "how to" in the Graphics area. I'm sure you'll find some members who can help teach you how it's done.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

If you wanted to learn to do it more effectively yourself, ProLink offers webinars at reasonable rates. They also do private lessons.
www.prolinkgs.com

Webinar Schedule for Feb & Mar

Feb 4
Power Clip & Transparency Tools Working Together
Using these tools together to create eye catching designs
Feb 11 CDR Beginner Basics I
Learning the basic tools & how they work
Feb 18 Using Cutout Lab / Deleting Photo Backgrounds
Cutout, copy, paste, clean & enhance photo basics
*Feb 25 CDR Beginner Basics II*
*Learning the basic tools continued*
__________________________________________________________________________________

Mar 4 Blend Tool Plus
How to use this tool to enhance ordinary designs
Mar 11 Added Profit w/Hot Keys & Short Cuts
Why you should use these effective time savers
Mar 18 Contour Tool Plus
Applying this tool to text & objects
Mar 25 Cleaning Up Bitmaps for Use
Proper scanning, enhancing color & cleaning up pixels


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have posted in the graphic section now also to get help doing it myself. Do better learning if I can work on a project while learning if I have someone to ask questions to when I get stumped. I have met some very nice people on this forum. 
lindaschallenge


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Linda if you still need someone I would be glad to help out. If you want some excellent free tutorials on recreating stuff take a look here:
CORELDRAWTIPS.COM


----------



## BoniJW (Mar 8, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> I think the quote is: " give a man a fish, he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll buy a stupid hat"


 LOL! This is great, thank you for the laugh!


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

wormil said:


> Linda if you still need someone I would be glad to help out. If you want some excellent free tutorials on recreating stuff take a look here:
> CORELDRAWTIPS.COM


Thanks Wormil. Those are great tutorials. Have you found any for Corel 12?
Those are just a tease for why I want to upgrade


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> Thanks Wormil. Those are great tutorials. Have you found any for Corel 12?
> Those are just a tease for why I want to upgrade


I almost hate to mention it but I saw some CD12 tutorials about a week ago, unfortunately I didn't bookmark them. I think you would benefit from an upgrade to X3 or X4.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Trust me, my mind is made up that I want to upgrade. The pocketbook is not so sure. Christmas was crippling this year. We are in a GM town with 3/4 of their jobs lost and a threat of plant closure. The job loss itself isn't nearly as bad as what the media is doing to our local economy.


----------

